# Places of interest around bristol.



## on_the_fly (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone got places of interest around Bristol that I can take my kids have taken them to :-   

Bristol Museum
Superbowl
Castaways
Noahs Ark
@ Bristol

*PS ed can we have this as a sticky ?*


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 30, 2004)

ENTER THE WOOKEY HOLE!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 30, 2004)

Bristol Zoo 

Clifton Observatory & caves

Brandon Hill and Cabot Tower


----------



## JTG (Aug 30, 2004)

There's an exhibition of football photos on at the museum for the next couple of weeks. I keep meaning to go, that bloke takes excellent crowd/stadium shots.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> There's an exhibition of football photos on at the museum for the next couple of weeks. I keep meaning to go, that bloke takes excellent crowd/stadium shots.



Ah, glad you know about it!  

*'Football In Our Time' by Stuart Clarke.*  I went to it a few weeks ago and 'kept forgetting to mention it.  

Bloody fantastic pictures.  I recognised a lot of the shots from the last time they were exhibited (-can't quite remember where though...).  My favourite is still the one taken at Turf Moor on relegation day.  It shows the Burnley fans on the terraces looking up to see a light aircraft towing a message from Blackburn supporters: _'Ha! Ha! Going down forever!'_.  So cruel, but so football.   

The exhibition's been updated, up to and including a few great shots from Euro 2004.   

It's on until Sunday 12th September.  _Go see! _


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 30, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> There's an exhibition of football photos on at the museum for the next couple of weeks. I keep meaning to go, that bloke takes excellent crowd/stadium shots.



Shit, thanks for reminding me! We were going to see this the other week and didn't get around to it, and it slipped my mind   

Sunspots, are you thinking of the other one he had a few years ago? 'Football grounds of Britain' or something, IIRC. There were some great pics at that one.


----------



## butterfly child (Aug 30, 2004)

No good making this a sticky when all this lot have gone on about is some exhibition due to close in a fortnight!

Chuh!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2004)

the industrial museum on the harbour is brilliant; it's free, it's open all year (not 7 days though), and you can clamber over loads of the exhibits. there's also a print shop for kids to take part in on some days, plus in the summer there's a steam train that takes you up and down the harbour at weekends  and at the other end of the railway is the brunel buttery, perfect for great bacon butties, and a little bit further up the harbour is the cottage, for thirsty parents


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2004)

also, don't forget the city farms: i know st. werburgh's the best - there's loads of cool animals, like the moody sow and the crazt goats, and there's a café and adventure playground, plus the farm pub too.

windmill hill and lornsweston city farms both seem nice too.


----------



## JTG (Aug 31, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> plus in the summer there's a steam train that takes you up and down the harbour at weekends



Driven by my uncle (or Dad's cousin's ex-husband to be more exact)


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 31, 2004)

i bet he built it too


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2004)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> the industrial museum on the harbour is brilliant; it's free, it's open all year (not 7 days though), and you can clamber over loads of the exhibits. there's also a print shop for kids to take part in on some days, plus in the summer there's a steam train that takes you up and down the harbour at weekends  and at the other end of the railway is the brunel buttery, perfect for great bacon butties, and a little bit further up the harbour is the cottage, for thirsty parents



yep, that museum is great, went there a few years ago, but let's not forget bath, bristol's fashionable neighbour  

and how about cheddar gorge? and stourhead - great gardens


----------



## J77 (Sep 7, 2004)

JTG said:
			
		

> There's an exhibition of football photos on at the museum for the next couple of weeks. I keep meaning to go, that bloke takes excellent crowd/stadium shots.


The one of the Kop is class, with the focus of the piece someone giving the old one-finger salute


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 14, 2004)

not really my cuppa tea, but let's not forget concorde at filton.

concorde 216 was the last to remain flying, and was the one that drew huge crowds to see it flying over bristol on its way to filton last november. it's now a static viewing attraction (mmm tourist info-speak!) at the airbus site at filton airfield.

cost: £12.50/£10 conc/£7 u16 - must be booked in advance.


----------



## WasGeri (Sep 24, 2004)

Concorde museum currently closed due to a fatality.


----------



## on_the_fly (Sep 27, 2004)

Hope to take kiddies to WESTONBIRT this weekend, its always nice up there (weather dependant), and now I got used to my new Digi camera should get some nice shots of trees lighting and kidlets !


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2004)

Clifton Suspension Bridge







Fantastic views and right next to a lovely park.


----------



## Skate (Oct 15, 2004)

SS Great Britain and the Matthew moored alongside it  

Gutted to find, while looking for the link, that the Exploratory has closed


----------



## E.J. (Nov 22, 2004)

Loki said:
			
		

> Clifton Suspension Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of my best memories of visting Bristol was walking across the Clifton Suspension Bridge to Aston Court.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2004)

Geri said:
			
		

> Concorde museum currently closed due to a fatality.



apparently the health & safety executive are sending a file to the dpp to see if charges should be brought, and the police are to investigate...

bbc report



> The Health and Safety Executive have been carrying out inquires to establish how Mr Lavell fell


 [sic]

presumably in a downward direction, and assisted by gravity


----------



## NQ2005 (Feb 5, 2005)

*I think they swept his bits up already . . .*

. . . looks like it has opened again
http://www.concordesst.com/latestnews.html


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 2, 2005)

I like the museum on the docks where the cranes are, lots of big aero engines, and the museum up top of park st is nice.  That indoor greenhouse thing attatched to the imax rocks too, go check out the leaf cutter ants... ace.  And kids might like that tunnel that runs down from the camera obscura on the downs to the cliff face ledge bit.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 4, 2005)

DaRkGoD said:
			
		

> Anyone got places of interest around Bristol that I can take my kids have taken them to :-
> 
> Bristol Museum
> Superbowl
> ...



can i just mention in case you're interested that Noahs Ark is a creationist zoo. I haven't been there so don't be cross if wrong but ive heard from many people that they teach creation over evolution there so if you're opposed to biblical thought over darwin then you may be pissed off! Or go to the farm in st werberghs, a lovely city farm, next to fab city pub (the farm)which welcomes kids and has cheapish food or go to victoria park in bath which has skate ramps, huge sandpits and general kiddy fabness.


----------



## rowan (Mar 8, 2005)

DaRkGoD said:
			
		

> Anyone got places of interest around Bristol that I can take my kids [/B]




The station, to get a train to Cornwall?  Best day out you could have


----------



## The Lone Runner (Mar 28, 2005)

Get this weeks venue...comes with a free days out in the bristol & bath
book!

Have been recommended... 
www.piratewalks.com


----------



## easy g (Jun 26, 2005)

come on....let's have some more


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

Goldney Hall & gardens in Clifton - absolutely beautiful, they have a gorgeous shell-lined grotto as well.   

The gardens are open most weekends in the summer holidays (they belong to the university) but the grotto is only open on special occasions.

I can recommend the Amnesty International garden party which usually takes place in August every year, they serve tea/coffee and cakes in the orangery and the grotto is open as well.

http://www.amnestybristol.co.uk/Reports.html

See here for some pics:

http://www.bris.ac.uk/Depts/Goldney/guests/images/goldneygardens.gif


----------



## J77 (Jun 30, 2005)

Leigh Woods, especially Nightengale Valley is nice to walk round.

Also the bridleway up the river to Pill is a nice bike ride.


----------



## FruitandNut (Oct 7, 2005)

*For the cricket buffs, there is a hole in a window in the church on Frenchay Common that W.G. Grace is supposed to have made while smashing a 6.*

There is also a plaque (near Bristol Zoo) commemorating a Clifton College student's world record batting score.

Arthur Edward Jeune (James) Collins (18 August 1885–11 November 1914), typically known by his initials AEJ Collins, was a British cricketer and soldier. *He is most famous for achieving the highest-ever recorded score in cricket: as a 13-year-old schoolboy, he scored 628 not out over four afternoons in June 1899.* Collins' record-making innings drew a large crowd and increasing media interest; spectators at the Old Cliftonian match being played nearby were drawn away to watch a junior school house cricket match.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-vh/w-visits/w-findaplace/w-dyrhampark/

dyrham park, near bath/chippenham, it's got a posh country house, which personally does nothing for me, but massive gardens, great in the summer for a picnic (and huge herds of deer)


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 7, 2005)

FruitandNut said:
			
		

> *For the cricket buffs, there is a hole in a window in the church on Frenchay Common that W.G. Grace is supposed to have made while smashing a 6.*



There's also a plaque outside Easton Leisure Centre - I can't remember what it says, but in addition to being a cricketing legend, he also administered first aid to the victims of the Easton Pit Disaster in 1886.

I think he used to practice at the Old England as well.


----------



## strung out (Apr 10, 2006)

Blaise Castle estate is always pretty good fun. You can go for walks in the woods down to the old watermill. There's a big open space to play games, eat ice creams etc. Then there's the actual Blaise Castle which is a bit boring but the walk up there is pretty cool. Oh yeah, and there's a small museum at the Blaise house which is reasonably interesting if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## FruitandNut (Aug 11, 2006)

Blaise Castle estate was always a good bet on a sunny day to take the kids for a picnic.    I remember many moons ago, my kid sis (now 46) running up to me and saying a "naughty man" had flashed at her from the bushes.


----------



## Pavlik (Jan 11, 2007)

Has no one said Ashton Court?   I love walking around there.
Further out though, you could come and see me (and all the other freaks) and soak up the cosmic vibes in Glastonbury.
I also like Stanton Drew stone circle.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 12, 2007)

I found out the other day that slave trade abolitionist Thomas Clarkson did some of his important research into the trade in the seven stars next to the fleece (and firkin). 

Also the church opposite the Fleece that you wouldn't normally notice cos it's always closed, is open on wednesday late lunchtime/early afternoon. Well worth going round, seems to be a perfectly preserved american/georgian (wesleyan?), can't remember the exact name, church, built inside an older (late?) medieval church with some crazy old stuff in the entrances. 

Not a top location for a full day out normally, but worth checking out if you're in the area at the time.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think it's that Seven Stars, Gerry. I just posted this link in the Bristol pubs thread. It's another 7 stars behind St MAry Redcliffe:

http://www.7stars.co.uk/

Edit - No, you're right, it is that one!


----------



## greenthumb77 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Best place ever*

Personally, I do believe that the bestest place in Bristol has to be Staplton Road, full of culture...


----------



## geekpenguin (Jul 30, 2008)

What about Make Your Mark up in Clifton, just a bit further up along Whiteladies Road? It's like a cafe where you can you can paint your own pottery stuff like mugs/plates etc. There isn't an actual website for it (lol, if you google it and get makeyourmark.org or whatever, it's something totally different) but it's on Venue's online directory if you search for it.


----------



## JE:5 (Mar 30, 2009)

Arnos Vale cemetery- http://www.arnosvalefriends.org.uk


----------



## chainsaw cat (Apr 11, 2009)

I just took 4 kids under 8 arond Bristol and I have to say it's just the bestest and most fantastic place I ever took kids.

I thunked of Bristow as a great big drinking and sex sort of place, with a bit of fighting and some food, from my single days.

I'm really bowled over by how great it is in the daylight and how friendly the people are (considering how hung over they must be andthe stress of waiting for the coppers).

Little Chainsaw Kittens and the Cousins from Hell liked all of it, the ferry boats probably best of all (excluding the hideously expensive orange cake at the SS GB which was frankly worth the trip itself)

Ta Bristol, still my fave away city despite getting old and boring. (me not you)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

Would anyone like to hazard a guess as to where I was standing when I took this photo ?


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

it's not henbury train station is it?


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

or avonmouth somewhere more likely actually. you wouldnt get that view from henbury i dont think


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2009)

St Andrews Road?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> or avonmouth somewhere more likely actually. you wouldnt get that view from henbury i dont think



quite warm


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

butchersapron said:


> St Andrews Road?



a little to the North


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 24, 2009)

At sunset my favourite place in Brizzle is St Mary Redcliffe and huge flocks of starlings.


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

is it severn beach train station?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

a slightly more important station than that .. well *line*, anyway ... and what's that in the distance ?


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

well it's here anyway http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=51.562772,-2.667961&spn=0.028333,0.076561&z=14

it's the mainline just before it goes under the severn, just can't figure out the exact location!


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

Pilning?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> Pilning?



exactamundo 

Today's theme is crossings :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

strung_out said:


> well it's here anyway http://maps.google.co.uk/?ie=UTF8&ll=51.562772,-2.667961&spn=0.028333,0.076561&z=14
> 
> it's the mainline just before it goes under the severn, just can't figure out the exact location!



Shocking really - lived here all my life and I didn't even go to see the second bridge being opened ...  I doubt we had a TV at school in 1966 when the first one was ...


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> exactamundo



It wasn't too difficult to work it out; entirely coincidentally, I've been studying google maps of the area this afternoon.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> It wasn't too difficult to work it out; entirely coincidentally, I've been studying google maps of the area this afternoon.


It's well worth joining the BCC - they organise some decent trips out and about with knowledgeable types to point out key things 

We almost got into a brawl on the way along the A403 though. 

http://www.bristolcyclingcampaign.org.uk/

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Bristolcyclingcampaign/

We need members - may be a bit of a protest on the way re. the "cycle houses" ...


----------



## strung out (Aug 24, 2009)

i should really have worked it out a lot sooner considering i lived about 2 miles from where the picture was taken for 13 years


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> It's well worth joining the BCC - they organise some decent trips out and about with knowledgeable types to point out key things
> 
> We almost got into a brawl on the way along the A403 though.
> 
> ...



I get their email newsletters, but I don't ride with them.

My map studying today is for a 30 miler up that way though.  

-Or a 15 miler, if we decide to get the train back...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2009)

Sunspots said:


> I get their email newsletters, but I don't ride with them.
> 
> My map studying today is for a 30 miler up that way though.
> 
> -Or a 15 miler, if we decide to get the train back...



Yesterday's was *45 *miles for me - I was only up *half *the night with cramps this time. 

I wouldn't bother trying to get a train from Pilning station though - only one train to Cardiff at 08.30 on a Saturday and one train on the way back at 15.30 or something like that.


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 24, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> I wouldn't bother trying to get a train from Pilning station though - only one train to Cardiff at 08.30 on a Saturday and one train on the way back at 15.30 or something like that.



Don't worry, I had absolutely no plans to wait for a train at Pilning.


----------



## A. Spies (Sep 14, 2009)

Walking down the river on the other side from bristol, under the bridge and out towards avonmouth is pretty nice n worth doing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 14, 2009)

A. Spies said:


> Walking down the river on the other side from bristol, under the bridge and out towards avonmouth is pretty nice n worth doing.



Or cycling - in which case you can then pop over the bridge and make an interesting round trip around the Severn area ...  the roads are nice and qyuiet on a Sunday .. and you can go quite a way just on dedicated car-free lanes.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't go and visit the fundamentalist christian bastards at Noah's Ark Farm. 


Fuckers


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope there's at least a diversion in place on that footpath 

On points of interest. Crappy train to Severn Beach is well worth the ride.


----------



## strung out (Sep 7, 2010)

teccuk said:


> On points of interest. Crappy train to Severn Beach is well worth the ride.


 seconded


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 7, 2010)

Save Lamplighters


----------



## teccuk (Sep 7, 2010)

Lamplighter shut?! Aw man I used to go meet my mate who live in shire there on Thursdays. Used to get the crappy train back to Easton. The 22:22 ghost train. No-one got on, no one got off... but it stopped at each station, rumbling through the night... *mystical wind noises*


----------



## joe666 (Dec 27, 2011)

We have a talk coming up on the 18th of Jan. Its a talk about how animal testing doesn't work and it will be held at the arc bar.More details here.
http://www.bristolanimalrights.org.uk/news/truthjuice.html
I've not been to the arc bar before so i don't know what it's like their but i'll go and have a look when i get chance and see if i can recomend it here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh joy ...


----------



## joe666 (Dec 31, 2011)

see you there gentle green ;-)
I'll buy you a drink if you turn up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 31, 2011)

So which scientists are speaking ?

Any whose publications I could at least skim ?


----------



## joe666 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't know which publications i'm afraid but it's Dr Andre Manache. here is a video of him talking - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5UFyVN6_Lw   If you are really interested there are lots of good websites about how animal testing is of no use to humans. Here are two to get you started
http://www.navs.org/site/PageServer?pagename=index  and http://www.safermedicines.org/index.php

cheers!


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 29, 2012)

If you ever visit Bath, don't go on the tour bus, do this instead  http://www.razorcattours.com/en/pages/default.aspx

Its bloody brilliant


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2012)

I think I saw him last Sunday when I popped down to Bath for a ride - I wondered what was going on...


----------



## big eejit (May 6, 2013)

Anyone going to Redland Fair today?


----------



## mansonroad (Mar 31, 2014)

would definitely recommend the cube microplex cinema on dove street south near stokes croft. quite hard to find but a gem of a place, went to a zombie b movie showing there on friday and it was a right hoot.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 28, 2014)

mansonroad said:


> would definitely recommend the cube microuplex cinema on dove street south near stokes croft. quite hard to find but a gem of a place, went to a zombie b movie showing there on friday and it was a right hoot.



Seconded 

Also went to the 'secret' bar at the top of park street last night, think its called Hyde & Co. Anyway, was actually at a wedding so was there for about an hour or so, but basically its set up like a speak easy, so you've got ring a bell, someone checks you out through a hole in the door before letting you in. 

Inside, initially it kind of looked like a strip club, lots of red and black with very little light-but maybe thats just me.
Drinks were a bit pricey, a bottle of beer and a glass wine came to 8.50, and i got the feeling that later on it ponsy student hipster cunts, but overall i quite liked it.

Anyone else been


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2014)

NO

wankers and co. why did you even go there steve?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> NO
> 
> wankers and co. why did you even go there steve?



I heard about it from a friend


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2014)

she sound like a right knob


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> she sound like a right knob


How did you know it was a she?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 28, 2014)

seventh sense. Never lets me down.


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 28, 2014)

Surely anywhere in Bristol near water with a floating log is a must right now.


----------



## Riklet (Aug 8, 2014)

Went to Stanton Drew when I was back in the south west. Suggested it to my dad, dont think he'd ever heard of it, and first I knew was a friend saying she went there for solstice sunrise. 

Really recommended if you like going n looking at stone circle type things. No fucker there hardly n very pleasant countryside. Decent pub with a big garden too, which you'll struggle to stay away from cos some of the stones are in their garden! 

Much more accessible from Briz than Avebury n Stone Henge btw. On the road out to the airport.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2014)

stephen ward said:


> Suspension Bridge


Very clever mr. SPAMmer - though that's probably the first thing that comes up when you google "Bristol"


----------



## jakenbrisr (Mar 14, 2015)

Anyone noticed little black trees on the side of buildings? I've seen a few now.
One in hotwells and one on north st to name a couple


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2015)

Interesting ....

http://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthist..._is_this_small_black_tree_symbol_on_the_side/


----------



## jakenbrisr (Mar 14, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Interesting ....
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/whatisthist..._is_this_small_black_tree_symbol_on_the_side/
> View attachment 68814


Thank you


----------



## James Reed (Mar 1, 2017)

Noahs Ark is amazing.. I've always been here..


----------



## kebabking (Mar 5, 2017)

James Reed said:


> Noahs Ark is amazing.. I've always been here..



We've been there once. my dad, a fundamentalist atheist, refused to go in and sat in the car, whereas I, with two zoo-happy kids to placate, went in.

I did however go to great efforts to drop the biggest turd possible in the bogs - my intention was to cost them as much in plumbers fees as they'd taken from me in entrance fees to this loon-fest.

Never been back.


----------



## blossie33 (May 18, 2017)

I'm in London but this just came up on the Ian Visits blog newsletter for any of you in the Bristol area...

The abandoned railway tunnel used by the BBC in WW2

Looks really interesting, has anyone visited?

Open days this year on 21st May and 9th & 10th September.


----------



## Jayne Bradshaw (Oct 20, 2017)

It's not a 'place of interest' but a ferry ride along the harbour could be fun.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 20, 2017)

strung out said:


> Blaise Castle estate is always pretty good fun. You can go for walks in the woods down to the old watermill. There's a big open space to play games, eat ice creams etc. Then there's the actual Blaise Castle which is a bit boring but the walk up there is pretty cool. Oh yeah, and there's a small museum at the Blaise house which is reasonably interesting if you're into that kind of thing.



You can pick up a key at the house that unlocks the Roman farmhouse site on Kings Weston Ave / Long Cross. In the shed there is kept a small collection of Roman items and mosaics.


----------



## Riklet (Oct 20, 2017)

Couple of vinyards down near Wells with some decent wine now. English sparkling and decent bachus.

Wookey hole and Cheddar gorge.

Walks on the Mendips looking for shrooms!

Biking to Bath and even Bradford on Avon always fun if you wanna suffer a bit.

Went to Avebury last year too and really enjoyed it, bit twee but very interesting.


----------



## strung out (Oct 20, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> You can pick up a key at the house that unlocks the Roman farmhouse site on Kings Weston Ave / Long Cross. In the shed there is kept a small collection of Roman items and mosaics.


I grew up in Lawrence Weston so had many a school trip to the Roman Villa as a kid


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 15, 2017)

Whoever's into quality beer, I have as good a list of the better beer-friendly Bristol pubs** as anyone does who doesn't live in Bristol.

**mainly central Bristol, but still.

Can offer highlights, if this is of any interest to people visiting Bristol. I organise an annual trip for pub 'research'  from Swansea to Bristol for a few of our local CAMRA types.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 11, 2018)

Our Swansea CAMRA trip is now confirmed for *Saturday 7th April*.

The Saturday after Easter Saturday -- as the 30th March is not officially called 

Join us if you wish.

I know almost all Bristol pubs well, and I can send you a list/map/bunch of links if needed


----------



## Riklet (Nov 19, 2018)

Any new things people would recommend round these parts? Or more unknown stuff? I seen the avon railway is set to close and never been before, so might try and go before xmas..


----------



## strung out (Nov 19, 2018)

Riklet said:


> Any new things people would recommend round these parts? Or more unknown stuff? I seen the avon railway is set to close and never been before, so might try and go before xmas..


Do you mean the West Somerset Railway? Not heard anything about the Avon Valley Railway closing...


----------



## Riklet (Nov 19, 2018)

strung out said:


> Do you mean the West Somerset Railway? Not heard anything about the Avon Valley Railway closing...



Apologies yep that's the one I meant.  You been on either? Any good?


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

I'm visiting next week 
I'm thinking of taking a stroll around the harbourside/Spike Island. Any good?


----------



## TriggaFingaDubs (Jul 23, 2022)

Not sure if anyone's mentioned this yet, Windmill Hill city farm in bedminster is really good, especially if you have littluns. You could make a day of it following east street into North St and following the upfest graffiti, which really takes some effort to look for - but is rewarding nonetheless  there's a map overlay somewhere online..


----------



## steveo87 (Nov 30, 2022)

Wake the Tiger is boss, incidentally.


(This is where I find put its a Tory Land Grab, or is sponsored by BAE, or something.)


----------

